# Whats a good coldwater fish that could handle a 15L tank



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

If you had a 15L cold water tank what would you put in it?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would buy a heater and put a female betta and a few Red Cherry Shrimp in it (I'm doing that with my 3G QT when I'm done getting things settled).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is that 15 litre or a 15 long?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

15 litres,i think.I would do the same as Guy,lol.Of course by now I think everyone here knows that.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah but apparently a heater would melt my tank as its plastic D:


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Are you planning to replace/remove the goldfish? (yuk, sorry, just don't like them, others do and that's good)

I would recommend a White Cloud Mountain Minnow. I know it says Minnow but they look pretty good to me. 57 degrees to 75 is a good range for most households. I may go the betta route. A fellow poster gave me the URL for a great supplier of specialty Betta's, like a pure white in a tank with black gravel, dark blue back ground painted onto three sides of the hex.

I have set up one of those two gallon hex tanks for my wife and am considering the White Cloud, maybe two in that little tank. I put in used gravel with plastic plants so maybe it will cycle quickly.

If you had three Goldie's in a 15 L tank, you were over the max load. Goldie's can take it but it's not ideal. If that is the case your 15L should be well cycled.

I have ordered one of those flat plate heaters but it has not arrived. (Pet Mountain? I think) Paid for it two weeks ago.


----------

